# Marneus Calgar's Ultramarines. (With Pics!)



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is a few bits and piece of what I have painted/going to paint/built etc. You get the points, a few pics:
Sternguard marine: (quite chipped I know)









I will get an entire army pic tomorrow. 

Cheers


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice model. Are there more of these? Better than my marines. Bet they look good on the tabletop.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> Nice model. Are there more of these? Better than my marines. Bet they look good on the tabletop.


There will be, just gotta get some varnish to coat them, I hate paint rubbing and chipping. Will get pics of my current stuff, I am in the process of painting some Scout Bikers for my Tale of two gamers thread, and I will be painting a Librarian soonish I hope.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, this is the total "What to paint" list...

Ultramarines:
Not painted at all:

3 Commanders
14 Terminators
7 Sternguard
5 Vanguard
2 Vindicators
1 Land Raider
1 Ironclad
1 Land Speeder Storm
5 Scouts
Telion
Sicarius
Chronus (Upright Walking one)
1 Honour Guard
Biker Command Squad
Commander on a bike (looks awesome imho)
4 Scout Bikers
Custom Built chaplain

This is what I need to paint. Not a lot then! 

World Eaters:
10 Berzerkers
1 Land Raider
1 Obliterator
Kharn the Betrayer
Chaos Lord

Grey Knights:
8 Grey Knights
9 Stormtroopers
Inquisitor


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

lol i wish my to paint list was that small. Nice looking model there cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LTP: I Paint incredibly slowly, it took me nearly a month to paint a Juggernaught...

Also, here are the pics of my army!!








(The first tank I ever got! Back in 2006)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Pics of the scout biker I'm currently painting for Tale of Two gamers:









































Just got to move onto washes and highlights on the metal


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

i envy you skills... your better than you think, and will you trad you army for a pacet of chrisps?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a lot of stuff to have painted up to such a nice standard, good work mate! +rep


Room tidying skills seem to be lacking though


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Varakir said:


> That's a lot of stuff to have painted up to such a nice standard, good work mate! +rep
> 
> 
> Room tidying skills seem to be lacking though


Haha, a lot of that stuff (like the Whirlwind) isn't painted very nicely at all tbh. I have some marines painting extremely quickly... But I think I might paint strip a lot and redo them. And thanks for the rep .

Yeah... Minus rep haha. As long as there is enough room for the warhammer, I'm ok.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great start to the project log can't wait to see the rest of the army


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Well painted , i realy like it and its a great model... i think he is my fav model in my force , im using him as a force commander.

Your army is massive... you see poeple on ebay describe a force as massive but yours realy is just that 

looking forward to seeing more of this topic , i like picture heavy topics :biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LimitingFactor said:


> Well painted , i realy like it and its a great model... i think he is my fav model in my force , im using him as a force commander.
> 
> Your army is massive... you see poeple on ebay describe a force as massive but yours realy is just that
> 
> looking forward to seeing more of this topic , i like picture heavy topics :biggrin:


I really like the stalking look, was a great model to paint, just gotta paint the rest now...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a little update, painted mostly all the blue on one of my scout bikers:









Hope you like


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a small update:

I found my first ever "conversion" if thats what you'd call it, I basically turned a helmet into a Roman style one, this is my efforts:









































And the postman bought me a present!










C&C For the Helmet?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

this looks really kool from what i can see, have to say that the picture is a bit blurred and cant wait to see a update on the scout biker:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I fixed my scout! This was one that I bought a while ago and haven't painted yet. I don't know how I broke the sniper rifle. But I fixed it!


----------



## Captain Koomoi (Feb 17, 2010)

the army looks great:so_happy:!!!

+rep to you 

also send in more pics when done


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Another update, late at night :laugh:

Just another scout update, I decided to "convert" a sniper scout, the one thats bent on one leg, is "meant" to have a sniper rifle, but I hacked the Missile Launcher apart, and decided to glue it on like so:


































And will be thinking while I sleep about how I'm convert the next few...


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

kool army... i recon that the scouts will turn out great
+rep


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

awsome the sniper missle launcher looks great, really gives that feel of him hiding behind cover looking for the next enemy tank weldone  cant wait for the others


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Update! 


























































































Big update , finished my scout biker and scouts. Haven't really done any painting so far.. Will get painting next week, or tomorrow.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

nice so far but you really really really need to get rid of the mold lines on the scouts. They will ruin any good paint job and your painting isnt half bad.

keep up the good work


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

timsmith said:


> nice so far but you really really really need to get rid of the mold lines on the scouts. They will ruin any good paint job and your painting isnt half bad.
> 
> keep up the good work


Yeah, I plan on doing it before I spray them . And thanks .


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

lol, and i thought i had a lot of Ultramarines to paint, i will try to post some when i find my camera cable.

Looking good though


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, after a long hiatus, I think its about time I started posting in this thread again. Decided to sell my Grey Knights and with the funds from that I shall be starting a new Tau army, I played Tau once before when I was a n00b and didn't play them well. But the call of The Greater Good is beckoning me, and I have to answer it. 

Today I managed to get a couple of very nice Battlesuits from a friend (after giving him my LR Terminus, which I very rarely use), they are from FW and the bodies are my favourite bits, I need to paint strip one model, which I will show you (pics underneath lol) and the Basic scheme is going to be Space Wolves grey, with Codex grey Soft Armour. Can't wait to get painting these models, here are the pics:


































Thanks for looking!

Edit: The mouldlines etc will be taken off when I find some time!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

i never realised how bad my painting skill was lol hopefully you do better with those battles suits, and thanks fort the land raider again


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

If it weren't for that yugioh disc you wouldn't have anything there.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Blueberrypop said:


> If it weren't for that yugioh disc you wouldn't have anything there.


If it weren't for that Yu Gi Oh disk, my life would be a whole lot worse... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for double posting, just thought I'd share my shopping list. I thought about Tau long and hard, and began to trail off onto something I had wanted a while ago, and lost interest for, but looking at the models I really want one.. Well.. Two actually. I shall be getting a Shadowsword and a Baneblade . I will also be getting lots of colours aswell . 

-MC


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Righto, again, I would like to apologise about triple posting? I have just bought a shit load of plastic men (well, a lot of metal actually..), with this price rise that is going to be affecting my marine army (I hear you shout, "You're buying more?!") the answer to that is yes . Since I have a fetish for Dreadnoughts I thought I'd get one before they go up... But hey, heres a list!

2 x Thousand Suns Squad
2 x Attack Bikes
1 x Chaos Black Spray
1 x Super Glue
1 x Whirlwind
1 x Venerable Dreadnought
1 x Enchanted Blue

I think I bought some other shit, but I really can't remember! I spent £120 in one hit, I hope to god the postman doesn't lose it. Otherwise I shall be pissed. 

Gonna keep you updated with the making .


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

So what did you buy me on this expensive shopping trip hmm marneus, your slacking on your painting again lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Gothic said:


> So what did you buy me on this expensive shopping trip hmm marneus, your slacking on your painting again lol


Umm, this lovely... Invoice? 

I haven't painted much because of the amount of work I have to do for my exams...


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i might let you off cos of your exams


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice looking stuff here man. I do hope you're going to get rid of that mould line on the scout biker though :wink:

Reaper


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice work MC, worthy of some rep.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Nice looking stuff here man. I do hope you're going to get rid of that mould line on the scout biker though :wink:
> 
> Reaper


Yeah, I definitely will when I get around to spraying him. I was up last night doing some work to that other scout biker back in the thread, remember him? Well, I got most of the Khaki done, and moving on to general body army etc. Quickie question, should I keep the boots black and highlight up? Whats your opinion?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

*

























*There is some photos for you, just I don't like the way that they turned out, since they don't show the bits I really worked on and tried to "blend"... But hey, heres the progress...


By the way, I sold all my Daemonhunters, and bought that stuff with it. So, I have kinda had a trade off xD

Cheers for looking!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I got all my stuff in the post today, its all good. Except my nan has got ill, so I am going to have to put all making on hold for a couple of days. Might be able to make the Whirlwind tonight. Dunno yet.

Cheers


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, thats a shame, hope she gets well soon, tell her some stranger wishes her well


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Oh, thats a shame, hope she gets well soon, tell her some stranger wishes her well


Yeah, she's getting better! I am currently making my thousand sons. I'm gonna move onto my Attack Bikes, then I shall move on to whatever takes my fancy then I shall do my venerable dreadnought last.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of making:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

There is some more pics of finished stuff, (Haven't made the turrets since they'll be loose, also, want peoples input on what to stick in 'em). 

Will get painting this stuff as soon as I can. The thousand sons are the only models I've really had the motivation to paint...

Cheers

EDIT: The Sharon Osbourne book *is not mine..*


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Put in new thread.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

paint is looking blotchy lol and also i think you need to:


SUBMIT TO THE POWER OF CHAOS!!!


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mmhh I love Scout bikes, but I love Monster even more .


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LJT_123 said:


> Mmhh I love Scout bikes, but I love Monster even more .


I was wondering what you meant there! I just got it xD. Yeah, I had an exam a few days after that, so bought a load of Monster energy drinks .

This could be an update - I'm gonna be getting an Airbrush soonish, so most of my projects will be put on hold for a while, so I can get used to using it, and basecoating stuffs! 

Cheers 
-Adam


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oooh the airbrush, I awlays considered it a waste buying it when I used to collect the Orks's because of the big dofference in paint job for each individual Ork. But now I started collecting Marines, I dream of buying one! 

Also, not really of much relevance here, but have you tried the other Monster flavours? Ripper, Khaos etc. . :biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LJT_123 said:


> Oooh the airbrush, I awlays considered it a waste buying it when I used to collect the Orks's because of the big dofference in paint job for each individual Ork. But now I started collecting Marines, I dream of buying one!
> 
> Also, not really of much relevance here, but have you tried the other Monster flavours? Ripper, Khaos etc. . :biggrin:


I've had the Ripper one , bloody tasty that xD


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Agreed. :biggrin: but you must submit to the orangey tastiness of Khaos! Anyway. . . Back on topic


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

So, there has been absolutely no progress with the Ultramarines in a while. Although, I have been pondering paintstripping my army with (Acetone Free) Nail Varnish remover and a bucket. Mainly because I feel that I have progressed a lot with my painting, and I really want to show that with some newer paint jobs.

I need feedback though, what do you guys think about it? Should I paintstrip around 100 models? 

Cheers then
-Adam


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Well MC I've gone back through your log and am impressed with the stuff you have painted up, and the queue that seemed to be building for awhile, and would be keen to see what you do with some of those models <looks at the Ven. Dread>

What models did you plan on stripping?
How did you plan to paint these models?

You could very well strip some of your older models and resurect them?

Grish


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Well MC I've gone back through your log and am impressed with the stuff you have painted up, and the queue that seemed to be building for awhile, and would be keen to see what you do with some of those models <looks at the Ven. Dread>
> 
> What models did you plan on stripping?
> How did you plan to paint these models?
> ...


Its the Battle Company, I have really been attracted to Army Painter Spray, and I'm really unhappy with the way I painted the models (simply wacked a bit of paint on...). If I were to strip them, I would be basically getting a bucket, filling it with Acetone Free Nail Varnish remover and chucking them in. I just feel even if they were just undercoated blue I would feel better about them. Maybe I'll leave them for a bit. Get the amount I need painted done (VEN DREAD!!! ) and then think about it. I think its definitely a plan for the future, just needs a lot of thinking about. Also, the summer is coming, so Updates are needed a lot ;D.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I will say MC, your work is good, but if you feel you've progressed since you started, then it might be a good shout to strip and start again.

If you do, use Dettol (the original brown syrup stuff old people smell of), leave them in there undiluted for about 12 hours, then get a old toothbrush and a big bucket of water, your worst clothes you don't mind ruining and get scrubbing!

Good luck, I hope to see more photos soon. But remember, dettol won't get rid of the mould lines!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Good luck, I hope to see more photos soon. But remember, dettol won't get rid of the mould lines!


Another reason to strip the models! If I can strip them off then I will be able to get rid of the mouldlines themselves .

And the reason for no pics, is because I just haven't had much time for 40k. I am now in the process of undercoating some Thousand Sons for my Chaos army. But I will begin work on the Ven Dread soon ;D


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Although I'm never usually party with Ultramarines in a game, I would fight beside you and your smurfs anyday. Awesome work mate. +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Although I'm never usually party with Ultramarines in a game, I would fight beside you and your smurfs anyday. Awesome work mate. +rep


Cheers bud, I saw my friends model today (Ultramarines), and its kinda justified the reason why I want to paintstrip. It looks awesome, and it has all the squad numbers/insignia etc on it. Looks really cool and well done. I can't want to get this on the way..


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

So.. Remember when I said I wanted to repaint my Ultramarines? Well... 

I bought 2 bottles of Brake Fluid and a Bucket. 










Now, there is lots more to come.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a nice collection you have there, reminds me of my first space wolves army. got so big i didn't know what to do with it 

keep it up and good luck with the stripping +rep

Rev

PS - it's good to see someone with an Unltramarines army. we slate GW for always banging on about thier poster boys but i very rarely see an army out there. Are people too ashamed to post? do they go to 'Ultramarines Anonymous' meetings every week?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Another little update, I've taken one of the models I paintstripped and sprayed it with the Army Paint Navy Blue and did a really quick basic scheme. 

I'm not entirely bothered that the highlights are a bit thick, it was literally a 10 minute jobby. It's not entirely finished, as you can tell, the bolter needs some silver, and the purity seal needs paint, the visors need painting too. 

Any C&C for the model so far?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a _much_ nicer blue, deeper and richer; makes them look a lot less bland. The metallics should really 'pop' from a background colour like that.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like your stripping came out very well. All the models that I have stripped end up in my chaos pile because they look pitted and corroded. The layering on your model looks clean.

Rix


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> That's a _much_ nicer blue, deeper and richer; makes them look a lot less bland. The metallics should really 'pop' from a background colour like that.


Thats what I thought, I might put some more shading in more important models (sicarius, commanders etc). But for tactical marines, this is pretty much how they will look. With more of the colours 


Rixnor said:


> Looks like your stripping came out very well. All the models that I have stripped end up in my chaos pile because they look pitted and corroded. The layering on your model looks clean.
> 
> Rix


Yeah it did actually , brake fluid is pretty awesome to be honest, in combination with Army Painter spray, makes my life sooo much easier. Plus, I don't want a lot of additional marines for my Chaos, would be faaar too big .


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with svart on the blue, tis very nice :victory:

Are you going over the red on the bolter? That's the weakest part of the model for me. 

The highlights look fine, though i'd add a few more to the feet, fingers and the backpack.

good luck with the rest!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

MC, i feel like there is a lack of pictures to this thread...:lazy2:

other than that i hope that you strip all the models since by the time youve repainted 1/3 or a 1/2 you'll see the rest & go "these guys look like shit"

good luck with your endeavor.

*looks @ his marines that need the paint love too*


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Varakir said:


> I agree with svart on the blue, tis very nice :victory:
> 
> Are you going over the red on the bolter? That's the weakest part of the model for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, I'm gonna do that tonight. I've done the red, and it's all highlighted, I will be getting on with the Sergeant tonight 


Fallen said:


> MC, i feel like there is a lack of pictures to this thread...:lazy2:
> 
> other than that i hope that you strip all the models since by the time youve repainted 1/3 or a 1/2 you'll see the rest & go "these guys look like shit"
> 
> ...


I have stripped an entire battle company , they are the models most in need of stripping, after them comes the terminators from the 1st company. Any other models are probably metal, and I will strip them with Nitro Mors. 

I actually love Army Painter Spray.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the big army. It show you have patience if you can make each one look as amazing as the one before.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, not much of an update, but I had an idea a little while ago, and I made it happen!

Long story short, I got a Tycho model for my mates birthday, just I never gave it to him for certain reasons, and I've decided to make it into an Ultramarines Sarge! (I've always had a love for combi weapons, just I've never had enough). 

I'll get him all primed tomorrow, and show you what he looks like!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Hey guys, not much of an update, but I had an idea a little while ago, and I made it happen!
> 
> Long story short, I got a Tycho model for my mates birthday, just I never gave it to him for certain reasons, and I've decided to make it into an Ultramarines Sarge! (I've always had a love for combi weapons, just I've never had enough).
> 
> I'll get him all primed tomorrow, and show you what he looks like!


Will be looking forward to seeing how you make that happen, sir...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> Will be looking forward to seeing how you make that happen, sir...


Badly. 

I basically badly used Greenstuff to apply some "U"'s earlier on today, they'd dried, so I sprayed them. It doesn't look nice, I think it's because I don't have any GS tools... 









That's the outcome, for some greenstuffing just using a paintbrush end and my fingers, wasn't bad. 

Hopefully a paint job will make it look better


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, a bit of an update. I really want to include my plans for my army in this thread as well, so, here goes. 

I've just bought some Direct *FUCKING* only, Veterans MKII to replace some sergeants. Along with the Tycho model, and a model from the MKI veterans set, I have three sergeants armed with a power weapon, two with power fist and one with a Combi Melta. 

Where the models came from, will be, 2 Power Weapons from the MKII set, one from the MKI set. 1 Power Fist from the MKI set, and 1 from the MKII, and Tycho. Which then gives me more models for a Vanguard Squad (A cheap one at least). 

So, the new Vanguard Squad will look like: 

Sergeant with LC/BP
One with Duel LC
8 with CC/BP

So a 10 man Vanguard squad (footslogging), which is pretty cool! They have some great stats, and coming from a Drop Pod gives them a whole bunch of attacks. So good, So far for the Repaint!

I am also getting a new set of MC + Honour Guard, mainly because mind are broken/bits missing and I don't know where half of them are. So, this will be a nice addition, I am going to be looking for some bits to add on my Masters of the Chapters set (which also need stripping). It's all go!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with Marneus, sir. I take it your getting the current model, and not the old one on the toilet!? :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your plog here MC and I must say that I like the new deeper blue much better! Looking forward to following your progress the new stuff and the repaint!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with Marneus, sir. I take it your getting the current model, and not the old one on the toilet!? :grin:


Haha, the one on the toilet as you put it isn't actually a bad model in my opinion. Just old 


Midge913 said:


> Just went through your plog here MC and I must say that I like the new deeper blue much better! Looking forward to following your progress the new stuff and the repaint!


Cheers, I'm more looking forward to the repaint this time around because by the end of the process I feel I am definitely going to have a game worthy army. Also the reason behind me getting all the veterans was to make the tactical squads more gamer oriented, giving then power weapons will really boost their Killy-ness :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the Models, Keep the good work up! Also with your army Painter, is that the deepest blue you can get? Im lazy and Crimson Fists call...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lethiathan said:


> Love the Models, Keep the good work up! Also with your army Painter, is that the deepest blue you can get? Im lazy and Crimson Fists call...


I'm not sure, that was the Navy Blue I believe, but they then bought out Ultramarines Blue which is Darker. 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the progress so far, but I must ask. Are those mold lines all over that scout biker? :O 

You are getting to the look of the UM's bang on tho.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Skari said:


> Love the progress so far, but I must ask. Are those mold lines all over that scout biker? :O
> 
> You are getting to the look of the UM's bang on tho.


Yeah, I'm afraid it is. I still hadn't grasped the whole "moldline" thing 

I will try and make some effort on these guys if I can grab some next time I'm home. I fancy painting some Tactical Marines.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply + rep!


----------

